# Funny River Farm 2011 udder photos--pic overload :)



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Finally got around to taking some udder photos! I didn't get pics of Delilah because I forgot to grab the camera before I brought her in...but her udder pretty much looks like it did last year...only slightly larger 

I am up to my neck in milk right now and was veeeryyy excited to find a cream separator at a yard sale...will make butter production much easier. I also found an ice cream maker and am planning to whip up some frozen goat's milk custard...mmmm....and I ordered some rennet and cheese making supplies! I've also been making quite a bit of soap. I converted the mud room and wet bar in our basement to my milking parlor and it has made milk handling a breeze--I've got quite the operation going now! 

First up is Jezebelle--3yr old second freshener. She could use more extension in her fore udder and it would be nice if her teats were a little bigger but I can't complain too much  

















This is Jez's daughter, Flower. She is a first freshening yearling. I am really happy with her udder overall, just wish her teats were a little more plump...that will probably come with time. 

















This is Moon Pie. She is a first freshening yearling as well. I would like to see a wider rear attachment and more medial division on her. She has great, easy milking teats just like her mom, Delilah. 

















This is my updated milking area:









And right around the corner I have all my milking and soaping supplies:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry if some of the pics are showing up sideways...photobucket is being a butt...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

miking area looks really nice  

Looks like you do get alot of milk 

(pictures show up all correct)


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

VERY COOL! I love your set-up and everything... I need my own one day! I LOVE Flower's udder too. Very nice! 
Glad to hear from you!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

looks like lots of milk in those udders!
nice set up!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome setup!! Though I think my hubby would have a hissy if I was to milk in the house! :wink: 

I really like how Flower's udder shows improvement over her dam! The medial is really defined and her teat placement is great...she has a bit more fore extension too :thumbup: 

Moon Pie isn't looking bad either...nice sized teats and great placement, she could improve with future freshenings and her daughters could be better with the right sire.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice udders...and I love the milking set up!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!   

Liz, it did take a while to convince hubby that milking in the basement was a good idea. What finally won him over was me telling him that flies would not be an issue if I milked indoors instead of in the barn. He is really grossed out by the thought of flies near food...I left a glass of milk outside and let flies get it in and then I showed it to him and watched him gag...LOL. His main reason for not wanting this setup was that he was afraid that the goats would poop or pee on the floor...none of my girls have EVER done that on the milk stand...they take care of it during the walk to the house. I've been bringing them in to feed them on the stand pretty much every day since March now and have not had one "accident".


----------

